# 22" Flounder caught off the Surf in SS



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

My Buddy caught a 22" nice fat Flounder this morning in the surf behind Ocean Lakes. the wind & waves were howling & he only casted about 40 feet from the shore...............Bam fish on.... Nothing else caught all day...
We need to get together & all of us fish some day!!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll be at Huntington Beach State Park jetty the first Saturday of November.

22 inch flounder is huge!

Was it caught on gulp/lures or live mullet?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> I'll be at Huntington Beach State Park jetty the first Saturday of November.
> 
> 22 inch flounder is huge!
> 
> Was it caught on gulp/lures or live mullet?


Live Mullet & the 1st Sat in Nov will be the 6th


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice....thanks for the report:fishing:


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> My Buddy caught a 22" nice fat Flounder this morning in the surf behind Ocean Lakes. the wind & waves were howling & he only casted about 40 feet from the shore...............Bam fish on.... Nothing else caught all day...
> We need to get together & all of us fish some day!!!!


Maybe some will move on down in front of Lakewood by the second week in November I will be down there from Wed- Sun staying at the end of Lakewood where the creek seperates Lakewood and Pirateland. Im hoping if I dont have any luck in the surf then maybe the pond that seperates Lakewood and Pirateland maybe holding some. Ive seen some nice ones come out of that pond but Ive only caught a few that were barely keepers. I did catch a nice shark out the surf last May at night. I know its illegal but if the man wouldve have asked I was fishing for blues. There will be plenty of :beer:
to drink while Im down there if anyone is in the area. Im sure the wife will probally watching Lifetime or reading a book


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

kbgamecock said:


> . . . Im hoping if I dont have any luck in the surf then maybe the pond that seperates Lakewood and Pirateland maybe holding some. Ive seen some nice ones come out of that pond but Ive only caught a few that were barely keepers. . . .


Mom caught two down there sometime in the last week (not sure what day it was). Since the weather's been rough the past day or two, it was probably a few days ago. One of hers was a keeper, she said. 

If all else fails in that pond/other ponds on the LW side, toss a 1/4 oz purple or black rooster tail with gold blade (preferably purple, if you can find them) and work it slowly. That's my "go-to" artificial in those campground lakes. 

Good luck, and let us know how you do.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## DrumCook (May 14, 2009)

Is there good fishing during thanksgiving i will be at ocean lakes that week and is the holiday inn south of O.L THANKS


----------

